# Kauluwela Soda Works



## gary12nt7 (Mar 23, 2013)

"Hawaiian"  Kauluwela Soda Works - Having no luck finding the age - Guessing 30's - 50's -- anyone know what it may be worth -


----------



## gary12nt7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Pic 2


----------



## epackage (Mar 23, 2013)

$10-15


----------

